# Colorado Springs routes?



## arthurmcw

I am going to be in Colorado Springs this August for the Track Nationals and will be spending a couple of weeks. Does anyone know of any good road routes to ride while there? We will be staying near Garden of the Gods and know that route but was hoping to find some others too.


----------



## MYPC8MYBRAIN

http://www.bikesprings.org/
This is the colorado springs cycle club website.
There is a link on the left side for Route Maps.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude

I live in Colorado Springs. If you are staying near the Garden of the Gods, there are some good local rides around where you will be staying:

1)	Garden of the Gods Park. 5.5 mile loop, 600-800 feet of climbing each time around the park. 
2)	Centennial Road North, over Peregrine, down Woodmen Valley Road to Corporate Drive. Then pick up the bike path back to Garden of the Gods road, heading west. +/- 15 miles, about 800 – 1000 feet of climbing
3)	To the Zoo…From the intersection of Garden of the Gods, take 30th Street (South) to Mesa Road. Mesa Road to 19th, Go south to Unitah Street, take a right, then a left on 21st street. Cross over Hwy 24. Keep going south on 21st Street. You’ll hit the backside of the Broadmoor, keep going around and you’ll see the signs for the zoo. Keep going to the top of the road. 1000 – 1500 feet of climbing over 15-20 miles.
4)	Top of Gold Camp Road. In Old Colorado City, go to 26th street, cross Hwy 24, then follow Gold Camp Road up to the end of the pavement. Turn around and get the “wheee” going down hill. Long steady climb. If you decide to keep going, the dirt road goes about 5 miles through some old railroad tunnels and ends up at the top of a paved road in Cheyenne Canon. Six minute descent to the flat parts. You’ll be behind the Broadmoor so you might as well go climb up to the Zoo too.
5)	Black Forest. Take Hwy 83 north from Academy Blvd. to Old Ranch Road. Take Old ranch Road going west, and follow it up into Black Forest. Head east, north, south, whatever. Climbs, flats, downhills. This is where I go when I need to do a 50+ mile ride. On a map loop for Hodgen Road, Black Forest Road, Walker Road, Milam, Elbert Highway, Sweet Road. Note: Not much in the way of places to get water out here. 
6)	Palmer Park to Sedalia and back up road 105
7)	Air Force Academy. The academy is a great place to ride. But, only the north half is open – you’ll need an “escort” to get you on the base to the closed parts. But, doing the northern half is neat too. Use the North Entrance to the AFA off Glen Eagle Road and go west. 
8)	Criterium Bike Shop has summer rides that start at their shop near I-15 and Woodmen road and usually go for 35-50 miles every Saturday morning. Call them at 719.599.0149 or 888.404.3641 or http://www.criterium-bicycles.com/ and ask for details. 

Outside the Springs:

1)	Fremont Pass. Park your car in Leadville, ride up Fremont Pass (1500 ft climb I think) and ride back down. If you want more, do Tennessee Pass. 
2)	If you really want more, try the Copper Triangle – see the “route” at www.coppertriangle.com
3)	Copper Mountain to Vail over Vail Pass 
4)	Rocky Mountain National Park: Trail Ridge Road (Estes Park to Granby)
5)	Buena Vista to Leadville and back. See route at www.bvbf.org 

Best thing is to do these early in the morning before the traffic gets going (I usually start around +/- 5:30AM)

Send me a private E-mail and we can try to get together for a ride or two maybe.


----------

